

Five reasons iPhone vs Android isn't Mac vs Windows - cpr
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/04/five-reasons-iphone-v-android.html

======
dannyr
Author has good points but picked only bad things about Android and ignored
the developer discontent with Apple.

